
About Our Galaxy Fold Teardown - Garbage
https://ifixit.org/blog/16189/about-our-galaxy-fold-teardown/
======
sschueller
Maybe Samsung needs to take another look at Apple.

You don't need to be first, Apple has repeatedly claimed to have the first of
its kind but it was always just a clever rebrand of an existing technology.
Sure somethings they did do first but sometimes it takes Apple years to adopt
something and they will still claim they did it first.

I actually don't care who does it first. Its who does it best that matters.

~~~
noonespecial
The funny thing is, Samsung will work out all the bugs and take the hit to
their reputation, then a few years from now, Apple will _buy those parts from
Samsung_ while claiming they invented the technology and its now the Best
Thing Ever.

~~~
pwthornton
Putting together different technology and building a conherent user experience
is where the value is.

The technology alone doesn't mean that much.

------
purpleidea
Why would they take it down? It's archived... mirror:
[https://gofile.io/?c=YOwVef](https://gofile.io/?c=YOwVef)

~~~
dmitriid
> Why would they take it down?

Why wouldn't you follow and read the link? It's three short paragraphs and the
second paragraph describes in no uncertain terms why they took it down.

~~~
FatalLogic
The second paragraph describes why iFixit took it down, you are correct.

But I think the GP's "they" means Samsung, not iFixit, and "why" means "why
would Samsung do this stupid thing that will obviously attract attention to
the issue"

~~~
fernandotakai
my guess on why samsung did it: the leaker (as in, the person that gave ifixit
the device) had an NDA with samsung and samsung is just enforcing it -- they
are asking for them to take the teardown down instead of suing for breach.

(of course, that's all a guess, i'm not even close to be a lawyer).

------
atesti
Is there a mirror?

~~~
rcw4256
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190425075411/https://www.ifixi...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190425075411/https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung+Galaxy+Fold+Teardown/122600)

~~~
arendtio
How did you find that old URL? I mean, the new blog post has a different
URL... Did you use a search engine or some kind of browser extension?

~~~
ihuman
In addition to the other methods mentioned in the replies, The Internet
Archive does have a search function on the main page, plus and advanced search
option [0]. You can also lookup all saved pages that start with
"[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/"](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/") and
sort by the date they were first saved (the "from" column)[1].

[0]
[https://archive.org/advancedsearch.php](https://archive.org/advancedsearch.php)

[1][https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://www.ifixit.com/Teardow...](https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/*)

------
PhantomGremlin
Shoot the messenger. That should take care of the problem. /s

I'm puzzled as to how Samsung thought that this phone was ready for prime
time. Was it being pushed top-down and no underling dared to speak up?

~~~
threeseed
The story going around is this:

a) Samsung spent a ton of money and research in building foldable OLED
screens.

b) This technology is allegedly stolen by a supplier and sold to BOE Display:
[https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Samsung-
supplier-...](https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Samsung-supplier-
indicted-in-leak-of-OLED-tech-to-China)

c) Huawei uses the foldable BOE Display technology in its Mate X smartphone
and is on track to be the first to release it.

d) Samsung panics as it learns that the technology it built might be released
by a competitor earlier than them and consumers might think of them as less of
an innovator. May sound silly but the Chinese companies have been getting a
lot of traction recently e.g. P30 Pro.

e) In addition Samsung goes into lock down as it fears there might be more
leaks to other companies.

f) Combination of d) and e) means that there is less real world testing of the
device than for other phones. And hence how we got to this point.

~~~
icelancer
Interesting.

>>d) Samsung panics as it learns that the technology it built might be
released by a competitor earlier than them and consumers might think of them
as less of an innovator. May sound silly but the Chinese companies have been
getting a lot of traction recently e.g. P30 Pro.

Doesn't sound silly at all. I have a Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S and it's an amazingly
good phone for the price (replaced my Google Pixel 2, which I liked enough).
I'll absolutely buy a Chinese phone to replace this phone when it's time in a
few years, or at least look into it. Other people constantly ask about the
phone (has a striking reflective ceramic back) and haven't heard of Chinese
phones, but are considering alternatives in droves due to the insane prices of
flagships by Apple and Samsung.

~~~
yarg
You can save a decent amount of money buying phones from brands that don't pay
for their own R&D.

~~~
lostmsu
Why do they still sell on US soil? If they'd violated some patent, couldn't
the original author get them banned?

~~~
james_in_the_uk
Patent litigation is complex and expensive. Also, often a lot of innovations
are still patent pending due to the time it takes to get them registered.

~~~
lostmsu
Can't you send some preliminary request based on pending patent? Also, Huawei
and Xiaomu have been getting stronger in US market for years now.

Expensive? We are talking about $1T company here. I can't imagine they are
unable to afford litigation in their core business space.

Basically, until somebody shows they violated some patent(s), these claimes
about stolen tech are just a smere campaign. I don't understand why Huawei
won't sue for it.

------
cbzry
>After two days of intense public interest, iFixit has removed our teardown of
Samsung’s Galaxy Fold.

But... you are ifixit?

~~~
XMPPwocky
This is just phrasing.

Read as "We at iFixit have"...

~~~
cbzry
Then it shouldn't mix first and third person in the same sentence. "ifixit
(they) have removed our review". Makes no sense. It sounds like they are two
different entities.

~~~
LeifCarrotson
The author of this blog post is speaking as a representative of iFixit.

If you were authorized to represent CBRZY Inc, you could write a blog post and
include the phrase "CBRZY Inc have published our comment suggesting that a
representative writing for us shouldn't speak in third person." without
sounding awkward.

~~~
cbzry
Then the post should not be anonymously signed as "ifixit staff".

~~~
bunderbunder
<shrug>

So something got posted online without first consulting Grammarly. It's just a
venial sin, not a mortal one.

